# Healthcare for Brit/Aussie in Nova Scotia



## saminns (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi! Im in Nova Scotia on a 2year visa using my australian citizenship. I have a british passport too. I am not currently working but I was wondering what I can do healthcare. I think I have to be working to get a healthcare card?

Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you on a 2-year Working Holiday Visa? What is your immigration status?


----------



## saminns (Feb 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Are you on a 2-year Working Holiday Visa? What is your immigration status?


Hi there, yes its a 2 year WHP working holiday program visa. Australians get two years. I'm a British and Australian citizen. Hope that answers the question? I can work and study here if I wish.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

saminns said:


> Hi there, yes its a 2 year WHP working holiday program visa. Australians get two years. I'm a British and Australian citizen. Hope that answers the question? I can work and study here if I wish.


People on WHV do not qualify for healthcare... You are required to carry health insurance for the duration of your WHV and/or pay for your healthcare.


----------



## saminns (Feb 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> People on WHV do not qualify for healthcare... You are required to carry health insurance for the duration of your WHV and/or pay for your healthcare.


I do have travel insurance but I want more in depth coverage. Can you recommend anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## saminns (Feb 5, 2013)

saminns said:


> I do have travel insurance but I want more in depth coverage. Can you recommend anywhere? Thanks!


anyone? thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't understand what you want? If you have travel insurance, and want more coverage, surely just see if you can add more to your package?

I don't know who you are with, but my friend and family used the following:
TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i have been having trouble finding cover for the full 24 months too. the only options i have been given are to either;
-buy two separate back-to-back policies each for 12 months.
-get one cover and have a letter from the insurer/underwriter confirming an additional 12 months will be renewed for you to present at your POE as part of your condition of entry or something.

both of them sound troubling, i would hate to do the 12 month and only secure a visa for that long though i have seen other posters mention they were given 24 months visa with only 12 months full expatriate medical no problems. two back-to-back policies i have been quoted so far have been approx A$2.5k each which is a lot up front.

i work for an insurance broker with offices in Oz and Canada and am hoping to get some helps from colleagues who deal with these policies; if i get any further news or advice that's helpful i will be sure to post it here! in the interim, good luck!


----------

